# Pre-Wet?



## Bobby Ironsights (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone here pre wet their film?

It's par for the course with sheet film, but I wonder about doing it on my roll film.

 How/Would it affect developing times?

Bobby.


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 11, 2007)

I've never pre-wet any film, sheet or otherwise, who told you this, its a fallacy. H


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 11, 2007)

It's a while since I processed anything, but I never found the need. Then again, with the first 30 seconds spent inverting and tapping like Fred Astaire, there wasn't a snowball's chance in hell a bubble was going to settle anywhere on the film itself. As to wetting in advance, I can't think of any reason why dev time should be affected - so long as you've tipped all of the wetting liquid out.


----------



## JC1220 (Nov 11, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with doing pre-wetting or pre-washing of your film, although most modern films don't require it, always check the manufactures suggestions. 

Even so, some good reasons to do: it greatly reduces the likelyhood of air bubbles forming on the film, promotes even development and brings your film to the same temp as your developer. The most important of these is the even development, especially if you are using short development times.

Development time, contrast or both may be affected depending on the film as the pre-wet will slow and dilute the initial developer contact.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

I never do it currently for sheet because I'm developing stuff shot at ISO 12, so my developer concentration is so low (HC-110, 1:100) that it's not realy going to affect development consistency. I'll pre-wet the faster stuff though.


----------



## JC1220 (Nov 11, 2007)

ISO 12? niffty, what film?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 12, 2007)

I do a pre-wash, not sure if it helps any, with Kodak or Ilford don&#8217;t recall much of change in the water color, but for Rollei and Efke (classis Adox emulsion) there is a change in the water color


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

JC1220 said:


> ISO 12? niffty, what film?



Kodak Contrast (Process Ortho). Absolutely zero grain. It is so unbelievably sharp.


----------



## pete1606 (Dec 16, 2007)

For 35mm film, it is not nessicary to pre soak your film in water. For large or medium format film it is nessicary. It softens the emulsion and ensures even application of the developer. You should see all the water when it comes our of my tank purple. It does make a difference for medium format.


----------

